# Automator: 100 Copies d'un dossier et numérotation à la suite



## Jonathan38 (22 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour à tous, merci pour votre accueil, Je suis Jonathan, j'ai tenté de réaliser une appli simple sur  automator pendant deux journées, mais sans succès...

L'actuel:
Dans un dossier de travail, j'ai un dossier type  nommé " 0000 Dossier Type", contenant des sous-dossiers et fichiers de base). Je le copie et colle 7-10 fois par jour en renommant les nouveaux dossiers Collés à chaque fois.

Le nom est par exemple: Dossier 1244170718 - Cela veut dire que c'est le dossier 1244 accepté le 17/07/2018 (le mois et le jour devrons toujours être saisis manuellement) (1244 est la variable que je souhaite utiliser si c'est le dernier dossier)

J'ai beaucoup de dossiers par jour et j'aurai souhaité que Automator puisse me créer une série de 50 ou 100 dossiers d'avance, afin que je n'ai pas à saisir "Dossier 12244000018 -", "Dossier 12245000018 -", "Dossier 12246000018 ... etc tous les jours. Le chiffre maxi est 9999 après j'archives et je reviens à 0001

Sur Automator, copier, et coller "tel" fichier dans "tel" dossier, à X copies, je sais faire, ça marche...
MAIS COMMENT nommer automatiquement à partir du dernier numéro de dossier existant dans ce même dossier de travail??? , j'aurai bien souhaité une fenêtre de saisie pour donner le numéro de départ, mais je ne trouve rien sur Automator à ce sujet......
Si on peut éviter de passer par un code ou script, 
Quelqu'un pourrait il éclairer ma lanterne?

Merci pour vos réponses lumineuses ;-)

Jonathan


----------



## sgamel (23 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour

As tu regardé sur mon site automatisez.net ?

Sinon l’idée la plus simple est me semble t’il d’utiliser un bout de script (JS, Shell, etc.) pour construire la liste des noms de dossiers a créer et passer le résultat à l’action Finder qui permet de les créer. 

Indique moi si tu arrive à résoudre ton problème (ou si tu as des difficultés)

Bonne journée


----------

